# OUT WEST SODA BOTTLES (Primarily ACLs)



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

~ GREETINGS FROM CALIFORNIA ~

 I suppose only time will tell how much interest this thread will generate, and how much information and images it will eventually contain. But it is the hope of it's creators (myself and TheCaliKid) that it will evolve into an informative and fun-filled endeavor.

 Please note that our goal is for active participation from all interested members and, despite the title, is not intended just for those of us who live "Out West." Our primary focus will, of course, be on Soda Bottles, with ACLs likely being the spotlighted topic; with some embossed only bottles thrown in for good measure.

 So if you have a soda bottle from the western United States ... I.E., (Arizona - California - Nevada - New Mexico - Oregon, etc.) that you wish to share and discuss with everyone, please feel free to join "The Wagontrain West," and show us what you've got.

 Hopefully when all is said and done we will have a comprehensive collection of images and information highlighting the oftentimes overlooked bottles of the western United States.  []

 So let's saddle-up and hit the trail ...

 SODAPOPBOB

 P.S. ~  Please don't be shy ... anything goes here, including images - maps - landscape photos, etc; etc;  just so long as it is soda bottle hunting/collecting related, and has a Western United States theme.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

For starters I would like to share one of my favorite (but as yet non-owned) bottles from San Diego, California. It is a "Don Diego" and is considered one of the rarest acl soda bottles in Southern California. The image below is my only found example of the bottle, but the search continues for an unbroken one. It was bottled by the San Diego Soda Works, with my particular example having a date of 1944. There are also references for this bottle from 1948, and possibly later. One of these in mint condition is likely worth $250.00 or more. Following this page will be a little more information on the bottler itself. 

 Note :  See the little orange next to my bottle?  That's the stage my Naval oranges are at now, and will be ready for picking around Thanksgiving.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm still researching "The San Diego Soda Works," and as many of us already know, researching old bottlers can be a neverending challenge. S.D.S.W. originated sometime in the late 1880s, and remained in operation until the late 1950s.  I'm still not entirely sure of all the different brands they had, but do know they also distributed some of the more recognized labels like;  Hires Rootbeer - Delaware Punch, and Eastside Beverages. I also know they moved around and had several different locations.

 Here's what their plant looked like way back when ...  (Photo courtesy of Mike Bryant. San Diego Collector).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's another photo ... exact dates unknown, but undoubtedly "Turn of the Century."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

An advertisement from a local newspaper ... date unknown, but "early."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

Like I said, I don't have an intact "Don Diego," but this is what it would look like if I did. And if someone has one of these rare bottles in their collection, please share it with the rest of us. Thanks.

 I will be back later with more. In the meantime please feel free to show us what ya got from "Out West." 

 Thanks,  

 SPB


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 17, 2010)

heres a better or more complete pic of a don,, not sure where the pic came from ..i just copied it from some where... i'll try to get pic's of my westies


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

TJSJHART ~

 Thanks. I too have that photo. It is from Mike Bryant's web page and can be seen on Craig's List and elsewhere. And speaking of Mike, he and I are both looking for another San Diego Soda Works bottle. It's the "30 Below" like the one shown below. It is probably the rarest-of-the rarest San Diego acl soda bottles. Note:  Not shown here, the label also has the image of a Penguin on the lower right portion of the label. If you have one these bottles you are a lucky dog, and Mike and I want one ... "Bad!" 

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's one of Mike's ads ...  But please don't forget I'm looking for one too!   Lol  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

These "Polar Pak" bottles appeared on a separate thread recently, but have a place here as well, and are a "must have" for any California and/or San Diego collector. (1944 & 1946). There is not much known about the Polar Ice Cream Company who bottled them, and is another area of research that I and others are working on. If you have any information on this one time San Diego company., please share it with us here.

 Later we will discuss the "Country Boy"  and the rare San Diego amber "7up," bottle, both of which are shown in the photo above posted by TJSJHART. Plus I hope to see and discuss numerous other soda bottles from around the West. (Including some Los Angeles area stuff; not to mention the other states listed). Arizona, in particular, has some great bottles!

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 17, 2010)

Great thread Bob!

 I will be sure to post new finds in here.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 17, 2010)

Them old bottles, got caps for em too.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

CaliKid ~

 I'm glad you and your gal are feeling better today. And to perk you up even more, (and hopefully not make you sick again because I know how much you would like to find one of these) here's the "Sunset" bottle from Burbank, California. I bet there's one just waiting for you to find along that Hwy 33 you mentioned. Check out these Google Earth coordinates north of Ventura, as it looks like a really good place to look around one of these days. And be sure to open up some of the photos in the area, especially the one entitled ... "Rice Rocket Tunnel" that appears just below the little, green pine tree image. I'd bet my best bottle there are some good acls in the area, but you may have to "beat the brush" to find them.  (In the meantime see what you can find on "Sunset Beverages Inc."  If anything?)

 Thanks,  

 SPB

                     Google Earth Coordinates : (Don't forget the necessary spaces or it won't work!)

                                                  34  31'10.81"N  119  16'45.43"W


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

OsiaBoyce ~

 Fantastic! Thank you! My address is ....  Lol  []  Does it have San Diego on the cap?  I believe "30 Below" was also distributed elsewhere.

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 17, 2010)

Bob -

 Thank you for the tips. I have driven through there a million times!


 So, you are thinking the uphill side here, opposite a pullout? Chuckers? 








 The area with the 3 tunnels is very steep on both sides of the road. The area with the two tunnels close together has a creek on one side. I doubt many bottles could survive a flight here. And if the did, searching for them would be VERY difficult. The rest of the 33 is up for grabs, but the brush would be of the "crawling room only" status.

 Down slope areas of the road have A LOT of fill. This is also a road that gets snow almost every year. Obviously, the road is much wider now than it was in 1933. I would suspect most finds would be in the 1950 + range. The brush is very heavy and the sides are steep on one side of the road or the other (or both at the same time) in many places. This is not any easy road to search. 

 Also, while there are many pullouts, it's impossible to know exactly when they were created. 



 Here are some pictures of me on the 33 from last winter. As you can see, brush is nearly unworkable in some areas:


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

CaliKid ~

 Based on your photos, and others I have seen from the area, that's "exactly" the kind of brush that will harbour the most bottles. I think we got a little off-track with all the down-side/up-side of the road stuff, but focus on the "Down-side" slopes. That's where the majority of them will be. And yes, it's thick and brambly, and you may have to start acting and thinking like a "Human Mole," but that's where you would find me if I were to search a similar area. There is almost always a way to work through the brush. And it's because most hunter's (you're likely not the first) refused to "get into the thick of it" is why I find bottles when others may not. I promise you the road is the right age, etc; and that bottles "will" be found! Just get one of those long-handled, four prong garden rakes and use it to reach - poke - scratch, and dig under them 'thar bushes!  But wait until it cools down somewhat, and the rattlesnakes have gone into hibernation, (Around Thanksgiving). One of these days we will have to get together, and I will show you how it's done. If you want, you can start calling me ... "Bob The Mole."   Lol  []


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 17, 2010)

Bob The Human Mole -

 I would love to meet up with you sometime and spend a full day bottle hunting. I have been through brush similar to this during my survey days when I was trying to find monuments, but it was the live oak type of brush that had a little "underspace" to it. Dealing with this sage/chaparral/coyote brush is going to take a lot of patience and a very HIGH tolerance for pain! 

 There is just no way to go quickly through it.........I guess you have to poke and prod in one area, then back out, going into another area, poke and prod and again, and so on and so forth all day long. Makes my head spin just thinking about it.  

 Do you ever bring pruning loppers or a hand saw with you? It seems like these would be very necessary tools. We used them in surveying all the time to get through brush.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

CaliKid ~

 Just a couple of additional notes ...

 1.  Regarding your concern about the dates of bottles to be found;  Ask just about anyone on this site who collects ACL sodas, and you will discover many of the the better one's are from the 1950s. The acl process didn't really get into full swing until the early 1940s, with some of the best labels coming out during the 1940s and early 50s. If you prefer finding older, embossed bottles from an earlier time period, you may have to start seeking out some old dumps. But, as you know, dump digging is a horse of an etirely different color. 

 2.  Personal request :  If possible, could you please check the sizing options for some of your photos? I recommend around 640. It's the slightly larger photos that are causing the page to "elongate," making it necessary to use the slide-bar in order to easily read the text. 

 Mucho Gracias on this.

 SPB

 P.S. ~  To your last post.  I sometimes remove dead branches, but never live stuff. If it's "that thick" I just move on to another spot.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry Bob, you must forgive those of us with widescreen monitors! 

 I have a 22 in widescreen and so there is actually miles and miles of space between the left and the right of my photos []


 I will try to resize next time.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's another California bottle that I am hoping will entice TheCaliKid to get out there and start crawling around some of that brush we've been talking about. Although there is nothing particularly rare or unique about it, it's still one to look for. It's a "Wilshire Club Jr."  (Never have seen or found a "Sr." variation) from Los Angeles, which is right in TheCaliKids back yard. The bottle is dated 1952, (the year I was born) and is a perfect example of a common West Cost bottle. It was made by "The Globe Bottling Co." which I currently know nothing about.  By the way ... I found it under a "bush" along old Hwy 80.  Lol  []  

 Here's a little history on the real Wilshire Boulevard, but I don't think there ever was an actual Wilshire "club."

*Wilshire Boulevard* (pronounced /ËˆwÉªlÊƒÉ™r/) is one of the principal east-west arterial roads in Los Angeles, California, United States. It was named for Henry Gaylord Wilshire (1861â€“1927), an Ohio native who made and lost fortunes in real estate, farming, and gold mining. Henry Wilshire initiated what was to become Wilshire Boulevard in the 1890s by clearing out a path in his barley field.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's what Wilshire Boulevard looks like today ... Which is a lot different than that old barely field of the 1890s.

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, that is in excellent condition! 

 I hope to find one too, but are you trying to kill me sending me out this time of year?

 Funny thing too, my dad was born in 1952 []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 17, 2010)

Dear son ... er, I mean "Kid"

 I don't care where you go, what you do, or with who ... just as long as you clean your room first!   Lol   []

 SODA "POP" BOB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright "Dad", that's quite enough.........listen up, I may be going bottle hunting sooner than I thought. Then I will have pictures to add to this thread.  [:'(]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's one of my favorite "Ghost Town" soda bottles, and the story about finding it.

                                                                 (Four pages total)

                                         The bottle itself is embossed, (6 paneled)  and reads ...

                 SouthWestern/Coca Cola/Bottling Co./New Mexico/Arizona/Contents 6 1/2 Fl. Oz.

                 It was made by ... P C in a triangle .......... Pacific Coast Glass Works (1902-1925)

 I found it in an old dump just north of Oatman, Arizona, which is located in western Arizona on old Route 66. Oatman was in it's hayday between 1915 (when gold was first discovered) and 1924, (when things fizzled out). The actual construction of Route 66 didn't begin until 1926. By then Oatman was all but forgotten, except for being a small, deserted town on the route between Santa Monica, California to the west, and Chicago, Illinois to the east. Oatman has a colorful history, with one of it's favorite stories about Clark Gable and Carole Lombard, who were married in Kingman, AZ in 1939, and drove through part of the night and honeymooned at the now famous Oatman Hotel, which supposedly is also haunted now by the ghost of an old miner they call "Oatie." Oatman was bypassed by a new highway alignment in 1953, causing the already sleepy town to become the tourist ghost town it is today, with a population of 100 people, and a population of several dozen wild burros. 

 I have been through the area several times, as it makes a perfect four day round-trip getaway from San Diego to Las Vegas to the Hoover dam to Kingman to Oatman and back home again. Along the way I check out likely places for old bottles, which put me onto the old dump near Oatman where I found the bottle shown below. I also found an old, rusty sign that I will talk a little more about on one of the pages to follow. 

 SPB

                                   Based on my research ... I am dating this bottle circa 1918


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's what Oatman looke like in the 1920s ... From an old postcard.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's the old sign I found. It's in pretty rough shape, but you can still read the wording ...

                                                  Wal-A-Pai Auto Court     Kingman

                               It's likely from the 1920s , with the arrow pointing the way.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 18, 2010)

And lastly here's a closeup of an old postcard showing the Wal-A-Pai Auto Court (Motel) in the 1950s.  Two years ago I went through the area and someone told me they were getting ready to tear down the long abandoned motel that had been neglected for years. Bummer!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 18, 2010)

A final note of interest :

 It is said that Clark Gable liked the town of Oatman and it's people so much that he would ocassionally drive out there from Hollywood just to play poker and get drunk with some of the oldtime miners that still lived there from the old days. In case you didn't know it, Clark Gable was a root'n toot'n, drinking - smoking - cussing, poker playing "roudy" from way back. To this day he is still one of my favorite actors.

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 18, 2010)

_The Misfits_ is one of my favorite films..........and it takes place in Nevada.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 18, 2010)

Right on, Kid! ~

 It's one of my favorites too. I guess we're just a couple of "misfits" ourselves. By the way, "The Misfits" was Clark Gable and Marilyn Monroe's very last film, ever. It was released in 1961. Gable was born in 1901 and died in 1962. Monroe was born in 1926 and died in 1962. One of my favorite scenes is where Marilyn Monroe is in a bar and plays with the "Stretchy-ball & paddle" toy. Classic! And just to keep this on topic, there's also a scene of her drinking a bottle of Coca Cola.  Lol  []  

 Please note :  As I said in the beginning, "anything goes" with this thread, and hope no one objects.

 Thanks to all ...

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, I don't want to invoke too much "topic drift", but I have to add a little bit here. 

 One of my favorite parts of the movie is to see the characters paying for their drinks with silver dollar coins.......REAL money. A bygone era, that's for sure. Simpler times, before everything and everyone in our society became hyper-politicized. The supporting cast in the film is awesome as well.

 Alright, I'm off to go hunting for bottles on the 33 []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 18, 2010)

CaliKid ~

 No problem'o ... Good luck on your hunt today. Hopefully you will find something of interest. And don't pass up those "no deposit no return" bottles either. Some are rare and valuable ... and you just never know what you might find ... Like this image of Marilyn Monroe drinking a bottle of Coca Cola, which will tie in and conclude this off-beat segment for today.

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 18, 2010)

Now you tell me! I passed up a few of those on the last hunt. Arrggh.

 Anyways, I'm off. Will post pics if it's worth posting pics. [8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 19, 2010)

About five miles from where I grew up in east San Diego county is the abandoned ruins of what used to be a thriving business. It was called the "Buckman Springs Lithia Water" bottling plant and resort. (The following attachment will highlight it's history). However; on the second page it indicates that the enterprise was revived in 1940. This date is incorrect and something I have looked into and tried to correct without success. My father moved into the area in 1939, and he is 100% certain that the old lithia plant was in ruins at that time, and has no memory of it ever being in operation. No one seems to care much about all of this now as it is just another lost page in a history book that few are interested in reading these days. Except for me that is ... I have been digging around that old place off and on for the past thirty years, and to date have only found about six bottles worth keeping, with every one of those having a chip in it. Most of what can be found are busted off at the neck , or worse. Apparently the only ones ever disgarded were these broken and chipped ones that were no longer of use. But if I were to gather up every single one of the broken bottles, I expect it would total in the hundreds. Of course, it took my "gopher-like" talents just to find they few "keepers" that I do have. And as for it being a "Resort," well, maybe. But it was (and still is) a cold water spring, and although people may have been interested in drinking it, the real reason it likely failed is because you couldn't "sit" in it. Hot springs were the rage back then and still are today. But drinking that nasty stuff would take more nerve than I have. I know where there is still a little trickle of the original spring, and although I have tasted a drop or two of it, you couldn't pay me to drink an entire bottle. The stuff I'm talking about is basically a laxative, and not fit for human comsumption. But as the following article mentions, it was great for overheated car radiators.  Lol  []

 SPB

 I have been trying to get my hands on one of the original labels shown below, but the only ones I know of are in a local museum (about 50 of them) but so far have not been allowed to purchase one.

 Article ... (Page one of two).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 19, 2010)

Page Two ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 19, 2010)

Another old photo of the inside of the plant ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 19, 2010)

How the plant looks today ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 19, 2010)

My best "Buckman Springs Lithia Water" bottle ever found ... and even this one has a chip on the back side of the lip.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 19, 2010)

I forgot to mention before the edit feature disappeared that my particular bottle may be one of the later variations of the "California Club" brand that came out in later years. I have never seen what that label looked like, so I'm not entirely sure. Of course, my bottle is a crown-top, and likely dates in the teens.

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Right on, Kid! ~
> 
> It's one of my favorites too. I guess we're just a couple of "misfits" ourselves. By the way, "The Misfits" was Clark Gable and Marilyn Monroe's very last film, ever. It was released in 1961. Gable was born in 1901 and died in 1962. Monroe was born in 1926 and died in 1962. One of my favorite scenes is where Marilyn Monroe is in a bar and plays with the "Stretchy-ball & paddle" toy. Classic! And just to keep this on topic, there's also a scene of her drinking a bottle of Coca Cola.  Lol  []


 
 Personally I like this Misfits better.







 We are 138. The woman hanging onto Jerry Only isn't part of the band, that's actually the one and only Vampira.


----------



## madman (Jun 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice great pix and bottles soda.. the misfits and the original to beat  need i say more..........


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 20, 2010)

Well................all I have to say is that I now know what it feels like to go bottle hunting and get SKUNKED!!!!!

 I searched high and I searched low for almost 5 hours.........and nothing. Not even a token piece of old broken glass. 


 Just as I had suspected, in some places the current road doesn't always follow the old road, and the fill from the new road has surely covered up any old bottles.



*Old 33:*








*Old 33:*








*Old 33:*








*Old 33:*








*Found this old post mile marker:*













*

 Thick brush, steep slopes and LOTS of soil displacement: *








*Interesting drainage pipe I ran across: *








*Right before the first tunnel (stamped 1931, sorry I didn't get a pic of it):*








*Searched all around this bridge (built 1926, retrofitted 1947, last painted in 1955):*




















 Here is my theory as to why I didn't find anything (on this lower section of the 33 anyway):


*1.* The sides, and hence the tops of the cuts are too high. 

*2.* The slopes are too steep, too much soil movement.

*3. *Not enough travel or litterbugs.



 Needless to say, the day was fairly disheartening. I don't know where to go now, everything else is too far to drive. I didn't even find that much "modern" trash. My bottle hunting days may be coming to an end unless I am on a road trip []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 20, 2010)

TheCaliKid ~

 I don't know who's more disappointed; you or me? I was sure you would come home with a trunk load of bottles. It's hard to believe you didn't at least find some broken stuff. You said you worked both high and low, which should have produced "something." But what you didn't say is whether or not you actually got into and under the brush?  I'm assuming you did. But in the event you didn't, and spent most of your time walking along the shoulder of the road peeking over the edge, then that would explain not finding anything. So without knowing more details of your search, it leaves me completly befuddled. I too get skunked on ocassion, but my definition of "skunked," doesn't necessarily mean nada - zero - zilich! I just mean I didn't find a ton of stuff like I usually do. Any number of things could explain not finding "shoulder of the road" bottles. After all, you live in an area with something like five million+ people, and it is more than just a little likely that over the years others have proceeded your search. I know when I'm finished walking through an area it's done for good, as I seldom leave a stone unturned. And yet, even with that said, you should have found remamants of glass. But I guess all of the "would'a - should'a - coulda's" in the world can't change the results. So it just leaves me scratching my head with more questions than comments, and suspecting there is a missing piece to the puzzel here somewhere. But hopefully you won't throw in the towel just yet. I guarantee you there are bottles just laying around out there waiting for you to come along and find them. You just have to find the right spot and look under the right bushes. And if you really think you have the "bottle bug," there are alternatives to finding them in the field. There's always e-Bay, etc. But I know that's not the same thing, and that it is the thrill of the hunt that can be the most fun. Of course, finding something doesn't feel too bad either. So I suppose the only thing I can say at this point is to hang in there, and know that perserverence will eventually pay off.

 By the way, I hope you kept that road sign with the 33 on it. I personally look for and keep that kind of stuff, especially when it has the highway number on it. When I find something like that I usually place it near the roadside and get it on my way back, or else drive to the spot later and retrieve it. Some of those signs are pretty old and, in some cases, worth money. Anyway, please tell me a little more about the details of your hunt. I for one would like to know.

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 20, 2010)

P.S. ~

 Regarding your comments about "displacement" of dirt. I know exactly what you are referring too, and how road improvements over the years can cause this. But I also know, based on your photos, that a lot, if not all of the brush growing in that area appears to have some age to it. Plus, with such steep inclines, the "landing zone" of bottles would be well near the bottom. I know it's a lot of work, but did you go down there? Depending on the incline etc; I usually try to pin-point the so called "bottle zone" and then conduct my search based on that. Typically (on level ground) the farthest someone is likely to toss a bottle from a moving vehicle is about 30 to 50 feet max. But in the case of steep embankments, this formula changes dramatically. Just some food for thought for "next time."

 Morb and Madman ~  (or is it "madman Morb?")  Lol  []

 Thanks for stopping by. It always adds a little legitamacy to a thread when the two of you show up. However, your spotless reputations may be tarnished now due to your post ... and perhaps, after all, you're both just a couple of "misfits" like the rest of us.  Lol  []   By the way ... you ain't seen nothin' yet! Just wait until my next major posting, and I tell you about the ... ?   (Stay tuned).

 Thanks,

 SPB 

 Gee ... is the photo below of myself and the kid, or of Morb and madman?  (And for those of you not familar with 1950s/60s cartoon characters, those are my good buddies "Heckle and Jeckle.")


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 21, 2010)

This isn't the mysterious/major posting I referred to last time, but rather just a run-of-the-mill page showing one of the old signs I have found along the roadway over the years, plus the Barq's bottle I found next to it. The sign is from old Hwy 80 about fifty miles east of San Diego. I know the exact curve it came from, which was replaced with a more modern sign years ago. The sign has a mirror housed on the back side that reflects light through the glass "marbles?" on the front, and causes the whole outline to light up at night from a vehicles headlights. I'm guessing it is from the 1930s. Plus it has the "Beehive" emblem with the wording "So. Cal Auto Club" in the lower right corner. It's in pretty rough shape, but someone still offered me $50.00 for it awhile back, but declined the offer.

 The Barq's bottle is dated 1957. It's the only one pint (16 oz.) Barq's I have ever found. And although I haven't done a lot of research on it, it seems kind of early for a 16 oz. Interestingly, the sign and bottle were found about a mile north of the old Buckman Springs bottling plant I discussed earlier.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm having problems with my photo sizer (or perhaps it me) so please excuse this test to see if I fixed it to increase the image.

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> TheCaliKid ~
> 
> ...


 
 I looked very hard. Got down and dirty in the bushes. Got bite up by the biting gnats and a few mosquitoes, got some poison oak too....yay!  

 Found some crappy labeled beer bottles from the 60's and 70's when I did some digging near a creek in an area where I know people stopped off the road to relax.

 Did lots of digging, didn't even find "modern" trash. There's just nothing out there, at least not off that lower section. The soil is a huge problem. It is the most crumbly shale sh*t I have ever seen in my life. Covers up everything. You'd be hard pressed to find a bottle from the 1990's. 

 You guys on the East Coast/Midwest/South have no clue how easy you have it! NO CLUE I tell you. We do not have basements here, and people were never into collecting. California has always had the mindset of "new! new! new! And I want it now!". 


 I still have the bottle bug bad, but have absolutly no interest in ebay whatsoever. I want to find them myself, that's the fun of the whole hobby. If I am in an old ghost town and they have an antique shop with old soda bottles, that's the only time I'd be tempted to buy. (or a garage sale, etc)   

 I just can't think of any good roads around here. I know of one or two VERY SHORT sections of old roads in Santa Barbara county, but I'll bet you dollars to doughnuts that someone has already been there.  Not only that, but there really isn't enough room for there to have ever been a lot of trash in the first place.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> P.S. ~
> 
> ...


 
 The "landing zone" is hundreds of feet down the sides, in the loosest shale you have ever seen in your life. Plus the brush is so thick you can't justify going down there. 

 The upper 33 may yield more, but I'm not holding my breath. It never was traveled like the 80 was, even today it is really not that well traveled.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> This isn't the mysterious/major posting I referred to last time, but rather just a run-of-the-mill page showing one of the old signs I have found along the roadway over the years, plus the Barq's bottle I found next to it. The sign is from old Hwy 80 about fifty miles east of San Diego. I know the exact curve it came from, which was replaced with a more modern sign years ago. The sign has a mirror housed on the back side that reflects light through the glass "marbles?" on the front, and causes the whole outline to light up at night from a vehicles headlights. I'm guessing it is from the 1930s. Plus it has the "Beehive" emblem with the wording "So. Cal Auto Club" in the lower right corner. It's in pretty rough shape, but someone still offered me $50.00 for it awhile back, but declined the offer.
> 
> ...


 
 I did not keep the sign I found for numerous reasons, chief among them that I do not have the space for stuff like that. 

 The sign you found it a real keeper tho.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 21, 2010)

Kid ~

 I'm glad to hear you still have the "Bug," and hopefully it will develop into a full-blown rash that only by finding more junk will it ever be cured. I've been scratching that itch for years, but keep going back for more and more. Sorry to hear about your poison oak. Although I don't get it, I know it can put a halt to some people going into the wilds. And you are no doubt right about the situation out on Hwy 33, especially being so close to the metro area. A couple of years ago I drove along Hwy 166 that is north of the 33, and runs east/west between Santa Maria and Cuyama (which is just south of Taft where you found that Coke bottle).  Anyway, on the West end of the 166 about 20 miles east of Santa Maria, I stopped and did a little looking around. I didn't have much time, but did find several good places to explore. There are some side-spurs of old highway that looked really good, and on one of them I found the old gas can and the Mason Root Beer bottle shown below. The rest of the "junk" in the photo is a sampling of other stuff I look for and collect. The wire rim is from the 1930s and found on old Hwy 80 - the reflector sign is from Route 66 east of Barstow, California - and the licsense plate is a 1936 Oklahoma I found in an old abandoned gas station here in San Diego's east county. So you see, if you like this kind of stuff, there's still lots of it to be found. Too bad you don't have the room for such things, but you would be surprised how much of this kind of stuff will fit on a patio display. At one time my whole back yard was covered, but have downsized in recent years to put in a garden plot. By the way, my corn is about five feet tall already - so I've got the old saying; "Knee-high by the 4th of July" beat by a mile.  

 SODA "POPCORN" BOB  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 21, 2010)

Here's a closeup of that Mason Root Beer bottle and a few of it's "cousins."  I found every one of them along an old road somewhere. From left to right they date ... 1949 - 53 - 57 - 196?  I also grow some grapes and nectarines seen ripenining in the background.  Um-um good!  Ready in about a month.

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't worry, I am in the hobby to stay. Liking old/retro Americana is NOTHING new to me. 

 I have been interested in the 1920's, 30's, 40's, and 50's since before I was a teenager. I'll never forget seeing an old beat up 1955 Chevy Bell Air parked down the street when I was just 15, and wishing it was mine. I have never liked new things. I also collect old American-made riles......the newest one I own is from 1976, and that's way too new for me. I used to own a 1978 Chevy Blazer 4x4 truck, was forced to sell it 3 years ago, wish I could have kept it. 

 I used to spend many hours conversing with my Grandmother (who was born in 1924) about the "good old days". She passed on in 2008, I miss her dearly.


 The root beers are very nice. Maybe I will find "one" of them someday. I think bottles from the early 60's are going to become all the rage as the baby boomers start to enter the retirement years. The other things you have found are cool as well. Some things that look new, are in fact quite old. The other day while I was looking for bottles off that old dirt road, I kept seeing old rusted beer cans. I just assumed that they were in the 15 - 20 year old range. I finally found one that I could read half the side on the can, and it was from 1971! What I had thought was "modern" trash was in fact almost 40 years old.





 Here is my old truck:







 I know EXACTLY where you are talking about on the 166 - I even surveyed in some of those spots a few years ago. I lived in the Santa Ynez Valley for over 12 years, so I know northern Santa Barbara County pretty well. I also lived in Ramona and Poway in the early 1990's. 

 Some of those spots on HWY 166 are on private property, so watch out what you do. I have encountered some of owners out there in the past, so don't say that I didn't warn you!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 22, 2010)

This is a little experiment to show (in a sense) how easily soda bottles can travel across the country these days. Just a couple of clicks and some photo cropping can shoot a bottle like OsaiaBoyce's "Ace HI" from wherever back east that Osia is to here in California. Back in the old days it took a soda bottle from the Midwest about three day's travel in an automobile before it would eventually get tossed out of the window somewhere near Bakersfield, CA., or a jillion other locals along the way. (Hmm ... I never knew anybody from Bakersfield, except maybe Dwight Yokum 

 And the reason I picked Osia's "Ace Hi" bottle is, because for me it is the coolest bottle happening on A-B.net right now! (From Osia's current thread; "It looked like a dump").  I gotta get me one of those!  []   I just wish getting my hands on one was as easy as transferring it through cyperspace.

 Here it is ... "The bottle of the Week!"

 SPB


----------



## green dragon (Jun 22, 2010)

That sign is killer - gotta get me one of those []

  as for back east -  not much to be found along roads here either, vegitation takes over 11 months of the year, and soft ground swallows up bottles quick . 

  Looks liek the ACLS  found out there are clean and not faded,  I'm surprised with the hot sun and all,  here the acidic ground eats the labels, so hard to dig a real clean one,  each local has it's own issues. 

  keep hunting and posting. 

  ~ AL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 22, 2010)

Al ~  <   I never noticed before that a small "L" looks like a one ... so I guess you are now A-One!  []

 Anyway, thanks for stopping by. And regarding the condition of west coast roadside bottles, it goes back to the "under the brush" factor I have been referring to. The brush serves as a protective canopy from both sun and weather. Of course, everyone knows it never rains in Southern California, but when it does it pours.  [8|]

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that vertical pipe is an overflow pipe incase the area is flooded by a flash flood, if it ever reached that height the water would drain off thru the pipe with the metal around the top stopping any large animals or people from beinf swept into it....very cool post KID...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 22, 2010)

Speaking of southern california, there is another place not far from where I grew up that locals call the "Stone House Museum." But back in the late 1800s it went by various other names like the "Caskill Brothers Store," and later "The Campo Store."  It's most colorful story is of the shoot-out that took place there in 188? between raiding banditos from Mexico, (the border is about three miles south) and the Caskill brothers who built and defended the store with success. But what is of interest here is the fact that as far as I know the old dump has never been dug. It's a county owned property now, and that sort of thing is forbidden. Perhaps someday they will bring in some archeologist for that task. Also of interest, is an old amber 7up bottle they have on display in the museum, and is the only one I know of in the flesh. A side note to this is that it is a San Diego bottle, which is only one of ten locals to ever have made it. (See next couple of pages for the list of cities).  The curator wasn't 100% sure, but he believes the 7up bottle came with the building. It dates 1936, and is one of the earliest ACL bottles ever made. (photo to follow).

 Caskill Brothers Store - Campo, California - Along old Hwy 94 ... circa 1880 ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's a photo of the amber 7up bottle from the museum ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's the list of the ten cities where the 7 oz bottle was produced ... With the San Diego example supposedly being one of the earliest and rarest!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's a photo of the interior of the store back in the 1890s. This photo is from a 1967 magazine article on the store. The museum doesn't have a copy of this magazine, and would like me to "donate" mine. I may eventually do that, but am holding out for a possible trade for the amber 7up bottle, which will likely never happen. They recreated the interior of the store, and it looks very much like this today, with the 7up bottle currently sitting on the back shelf in the corner.  Note :  If you care to read this page, and have the zoom feature in the lower right side of your screen, just change it to about 200% for a closeup. 

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 22, 2010)

Additional Note ~

 It's been a while since I looked at the list above, and forgot to mention that the San Diego bottle seems to be the only "standard" version (see previous photo), and that the others were the "stubby," or squat variations most of us are familiar with. So this would suggest that the slim, San Diego version is even rarer that I indicated.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 22, 2010)

Final comments on the "slim/standard" amber, acl 7up bottle ...

 I got to thinking, and personally only know of three examples of the slim variation ...

 1.   Cecil Munsey ... Poway, Ca.
 2.   Mike Bryant ..... San Diego, Ca.
 3.   Stone House Museum ... Campo, Ca.

 If someone out there has one, please share it with us and I will put it on the list as number four, (and counting).  If nothing turns up I intend to do some volunteer work for the museum and tell them I don't know what happened to it when it turns up missing.   Lol  (not funny)  []

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'm pretty sure that vertical pipe is an overflow pipe incase the area is flooded by a flash flood, if it ever reached that height the water would drain off thru the pipe with the metal around the top stopping any large animals or people from beinf swept into it....very cool post KID...


 
 Thanks epackage, I am glad that you enjoyed it. 

 Hey Bob, I rode the old steam train at Campo twice! []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 22, 2010)

Kid ~

 Well, shoot! ... then jump on Interstate 5 and get your caboose down here. I'll take ya bottle hunting. Here's an old postcard/map of Southern California in case you forgot the way.  Lol  []   The heck with them rattlesnakes ... we'll tape cardboard around our ankles and lower legs like I used to in the old days.  [:-]

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 22, 2010)

Homemade snake guards, eh? Sounds good to me, except that's a lot of driving!!!! It's only 478 miles and 8.5 hours with no stops or L.A. traffic!!!!!  [] []

 We should meet halfway someplace sometime. I think we would have a blast.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 23, 2010)

Speaking of snakes, found these online just now.........taken outside of Barstow a few weeks ago:


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 23, 2010)

Kid ~

 Great photos. Looks like my back yard! I know of a similar den near Campo. I'll take you there one of these days.  Let's kick around meeting halfway some day. Maybe somewhere around Hemet ... with Anza / Hwy 74 in particular. But I'm serious about the rattlesnakes. I've encountered too many of them in the past at this time of year. Around Thanksgiving would be better after a couple of freezes drives them underground. 

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 23, 2010)

Kid ~

 I was looking around on Google Earth and wanted to see what you thought about the area just east of Anza. You could come by way of Interstate 10 and then south on 243 to Anza. I have several options for my route, but the distance for each of us would be about the same. It's a pretty good haul for both of us, but I can see no way out of that if we decide to make this happen. Looking anywhere along the coast would be a waste of time. As you know, freeway and solid city all the way. But inland looks good. Plus that area is a scenic route between Palm Springs and Idyllwild, and should have had plenty of thirsty travelers over the years. Anyway, something to think about.

 Here's a little search for you to do. The photo below is from somewhere in that area, and is called "Shark Rock."  See if you can find it. Plus while you're searching you can look along Hyw 74 and see what you think.

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  TheCaliKid
> 
> Speaking of snakes, found these online just now.........taken outside of Barstow a few weeks ago:


 
 Thanks you just gave me nightmares for a week. LOL!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 23, 2010)

Morb ~

 Thanks ... you just gave me something to "laugh" about for a week!  Now you guys and gals know what it's like hunting and collecting soda bottles "OUT WEST!"  []  My dad, who is 88 years old, had a rattlesnake strike his boot once while deer hunting in Southern California, but it didn't stop him, or my brothers and I for that matter, from going out time and time again over the years. You just deal with it or don't go! That's why I limit my bottle hunting season between Thanksgiving and Easter. Which is seldom a problem with the weather, as even in December/January we often have days/weeks of 70+ degree tempratures. I love that part of living here, but hate the 3 million people I am surrounded by on an everyday basis. Not to say I hate them personally, but rather that I feel like an ant in an ant hill. Speaking of aunts ... well, that's another story.  []

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 23, 2010)

Speaking of "Barstow, Ca." (Where the snake den photos were taken) ... Barstow is east of Los Angeles, and on a portion of old Route 66. Interstate 15 is also nearby, and is the main route for west coasters going to Las Vegas. Just south of Barstow is where Elmer Long has his "bottle ranch." (That's Elmer in the photo below). I met him a couple of times, and he is a true "Desert Rat," plus a very interesting and nice guy. There's several internet references on him for those interested in reading more. And if you are ever in the vacinity of Barstow, be sure to visit the Route 66 museum they have at the old train depot. Plus, just north of there (not advertised that I know of) is a guy who has the best collection of old signs I ever saw. He has every one of the old Route 66 numbered signs (the type with the "marble" reflectors) from each of the nine states that Route 66 goes through. Those old signs are almost impossible to come by these days, and are likely worth about $1000.00 each! Plus he has just about every kind of old roadside advertising sign you can imagine ... Just watch out for the rattlesnakes around Barstow like the one's in the Kid's photos.

 SPB


 {Elmer Long} ... the bottle guy.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 23, 2010)

Bob -

 Hmmmm, Anza is 182 miles for me one way. I think November sometime BEFORE Thanksgiving would work best for me.  

 Yeah, looking along the coast would be a joke. So, would we be looking off the 74, east of Anza? Have you ever searched in this area before?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 23, 2010)

Kid ~

 It's about 150 miles for me to Anza. I have driven through there, but never to search for stuff. I like the looks of it though and, like I mentioned, it's a designated senic route between Palm Springs and Idyllwilld. So it should have had a considerable amout of traffic over the years, and likely still does. If you are familiar with the area, you probably know that San Jacinto mountain above Idyllwild is where the cable tram rises up to from the desert floor near Palm Springs. I have backpacked in those mountains, plus ridden the tram a couple of times. I believe the tram rises from the desert at about 200 feet elevation to appx 4500 feet. 

 Anyway, the area east of Anza looks good. I base this on memory as well as from a detailed Google Earth scan which gives you a birds-eye view at about 1000 feet above the ground. The only glitch there might be about the location, or anywhere for that matter, is if others have gone through there ahead of us. And even if they have, it just means we may have to get down and get dirty under the brush. But with us working both sides of the road at once, I'm sure we will find something to make it worthwhile. Plus, I intend to take a close look at things on the drive up there, and possibly find a hot-spot along the way. It will definitely be an all day event, and I may even drive up a day early, scout around some, and stay the night somewhere so as to get an early start in the morning. I like to hit he brush by 8:AM if possible. So we have plenty of time to kick it around by November, and surely come up with a solid plan by then. By the way, there are "rules" attached to this sort of thing. Rule # 1.  I get all the good stuff and you get the junk!  Rule # 2.  Read rule numbrt one!   Lol  []  Lol  []  Lol  [] ... etc; etc!

 Let me know what you think. In the meantime I will start packing my bags.

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 23, 2010)

[] []

 Yeah, let's do it man! 

 I'm down for camping somewhere near the night before and getting an early start the next morning. One mans junk is another mans treasure, which means I get all the good stuff! [8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 24, 2010)

Camping is exactly what I had in mind. The weather should still be in our favor even in early to mid November. And if we encounter any rattlesnakes, we can always resort to my cardboard leg protectors. But I really don't expect it to be a problem. Maybe we can invite Elmer Long to join us ... I bet that guy has a ton of "ghost stories" to tell.  Lol  [:-]

 SPB

 For those not familiar with the Palm Springs Tramway I spoke about ... here's a glimpse how it looks. In the winter you go from desert to snow in about twenty minutes. At the top of the tram is a fancy lodge which has a world class restaurant and visitor center. (Not that we will be going there - we are trying to get away from people, not join them).


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 24, 2010)

Will have to scout for campgrounds in the area. I don't think I can wait until November..........what about October?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 24, 2010)

Kid ~

 October sounds good. We'll determine an exact date late. This will work out great because the campground I found is only open thru October anyway. It's called "Pinyon Flat" and is located about ten miles east of Anza. It's pretty much right-smack-dab in the center of our intended search area. Here's a little info on it, but you can do your own research as well. I'll check into reserving a site as soon as we establish a date.

*Pinyon Flat ...  *Description: 4000-foot elevation. 18 campsites on the edge of the Palm Desert and the Santa Rosa Wilderness. Keep your eye out for the resident bighorn sheep herd. Hiking is popular on the Cactus Spring Trail. $10.00 daily fee. Water and restrooms available.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's an embossed Deco style bottle I found in southern Oregon back in the 1980s. It's a "Silver State" from Reno, Nevada and is in absolute mint condition. I remember the day I found it at an old abandoned cattle ranch dump. I also found some other pretty cool bottles in that particular dump that I will post later. I'm not sure of the exact date, but it is clearly an Owens-Illinois bottle with a 6 to the right of the symbol. 1926 would be too early, and 1946 likely too late, so I will go with 1936 for now. It's one of my favorite bottles, and depicts the outline of Necada, with an old prospector and his burro near the bottom. They are not as rare as you might think, even though this is the only one I ever found. I've seen them on e-Bay and elsewhere, and typically sell for about $25.00. There is also an ACL variation that came out later, (all white paint) which I used to have, but got lost in the shuffle somewhere along the line. I could have purchased one of the acls that I've seen for sale, but keep hoping I will eventually find one. I have a daughter who lives in Reno that I visit from time to time and go bottle hunting with my son-in-law. He's a great kid, but prefers shooting at big rocks with his rifle over bottle hunting. I'm a pretty good shot myself, and large boulders play dead really well.  []

 SODA "POP-SHOT" BOB

 This photo was taken in front of my avocado tree, with fruit on it about the size of golf balls right now. They will be ready for picking around Christmas time. The one tree typically produces about 100+ avocados. In the local markets they sell for about $1.50 each.  I usually end up giving a lot of mine away to family and friends. (See the gray sky in the background? It's like this every morning this time of year. We call it "June Gloom." It's actually high fog that rolls in from the coast every night, which is about fifteen miles away. It will burn off and be back clear blue skys by 10:AM).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 24, 2010)

Kid ~

 I did some research and discoverd that Pinyon Flats Campground is a non-reservation site, and on a first come first serve basis. But it shouldn't be a problem in October. Plus, if we go on a week day, which is best for me anyway, I know we'll find an available site with no problem. The photo below is of the entrance, and gives a general idea of the surrounding landscape. The snow-capped mountain in the background is, I believe, San Gorgonio peak, and at an elevation of 11,503 feet. It is real near where the Palm Springs aerial tramway goes, which I was incorrect about earlier and instead of 4500 feet, ascends to 8,516 feet.

 SPB


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  TheCaliKid
> 
> Speaking of snakes, found these online just now.........taken outside of Barstow a few weeks ago:


      That would be the end of digging days right there[8|].[]  I'd rather deal with a bear[]---------Fred.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 24, 2010)

mr.fred ~

 The Kid's rattlesnake photos are certainly unnerving, but not really as bad around here as it suggest. Rattlesnakes den-up in the winter, but disperse in the early spring and actually establish territories with only about one snake per square acre. But they are definitely out there this time of year, and need watching out for.

 Kid ~

 Speaking of San Bernardino, (which is where the National Forest campground is located), here's a shard of an "Eastside Cherry Keeno" bottle from "Berdo" (as locals call it). Probably mid 1950s. I have found several broken examples of this bottle over the years, and even though it is considered one of the most common bottles to come out of Berdo, I have yet to find a whole one. Hopefully our intended search area will produce one. Of course, we are back to the "rules" part again ... which means if we find only one ... "It's Mine!"   Lol   []

 SPB

 Plus it gives me a chance to show off my baby avocados I spoke about earlier.


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> mr.fred ~
> 
> ...


    Thank You for the Info  very interesting.    But i will be on my guard now LOL----------------------------------Mr.Fred.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 24, 2010)

Sweet bottle......watch, I'll find a whole one and you won't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 []

 Will check out info. Don't know if I can do a weekday or not.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's the only Oregon bottles I've ever found, which also qualify as "Out West" examples, except this time they are from the "Northwest."  I remember finding them, and how at the time (early 1980s) I was only interested in keeping one of each. I actually found several of the "Pacific Beverages," but only kept the one and left the others where they lay. I can kick myself for doing that, but nothing I can do about it now.  However, the "Oregon City" bottle is a true one of a kind, and have never found or seen another one.  Oregon City is south of Portland, and was where all the Oregon bound wagon trains headed back in the "Go West Young Man" days. I'm sure an Oregon acl collector would gladly pay top dollar for both.

    Pacific Beverages ... Tillamook, Oregon {Home of the famous cheeze} ... Owens-Illinois ... 1951

                    Oregon City Beverages ... {Same City} ... Owens-Illinois/Duraglas ... 1948


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 25, 2010)

Just think of how many homeless men have sent tens of thousands of priceless roadside ACL's to their maker over the past 40 years.........


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 25, 2010)

Kid ~

 I was hoping you'd stop by. I went out to my local fruit stand today to get some cherries {I grow a lot of stuff, but not those} and afterwards took a quick look around an old abandoned 1920s bridge that was replaced in the 50s, and while poking around beneath it, I "heard" a rattler go off, but never did catch a glimpse of it, even though I tried. But it slunked into some rocks and disappeared. I couldn't believe it at the time, but realized later I shouldn't have been surprised, and had no business out in the thick riverbed brush where I stumbled upon it. If there are any sodas around there, they will have to wait until this winter before I go back.  {True Story!}

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 25, 2010)

I believe you. Funny thing is, I have NEVER seen a rattler in Ventura County. I have hiked, camped, and 4x4ed all over the place, yet have never seen or even heard one. 

 Knock on wood I guess. I'm just not really scared of snakes anyway. Rattler's leave you alone so long as you leave them alone. Obviously, crawling on hands and knees is a no-no, but I am not going to stop looking in my area this summer. (standing upright that is)


 Here a gopher snake I saved from certain death last year (he was in the middle of the 33, I almost ran over him in my big truck)


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, here's another cool spot..........HWY 166 @ the (westward bound) Carrizo Plain National Monument turnoff. 


 Next time I am out there I will be doing some looking.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 26, 2010)

Kid ~

 I'm sure you are more familiar with that Hwy 166 country than I am, I've only been through there a couple of times. And you may already have been to the place shown below, but if not and it's accessable, it seems to me it would be worth taking a look at. Probably a jillion people have already been there, but you never know.  Here are the coordinates where I got the pic from Google Earth.

                                            35  03'34.53"N  119  41'43.20"W

 And west of there is a section of old paved highway that looks so good I may drive up there myself one of these days and check it out. It's the old alignment, and I know it's paved because I can see the white lines in the pavement. That one big curve around that hill outcrop looks fantastic. If there isn't a bottle or ten on that south side of the highway then I'll hang up my hat and retire.  []  Here's the coordinates ...

                                            35  05'07.10"N  120  07'57.18"W

      I haven't forgotten what you said about private property, but surely some of it is accessable ...  ???

 SPB

                        { Shack/Homestead at first coordinates above }.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 26, 2010)

* ~  About Google Earth ~ *

 It crossed my mind that some may not be familiar with Google Earth and thought I would say a few words. I would post a link, but can't. The site I go directly to seems to be just mine, where I have preference coodinates saved, etc.  But it's easy ... just Google it and when the page opens up start playing with the floating earth, or enter a specific name and/or coordinates to any place on Earth in the search box on the top left,  and it will immediately "fly" you to that spot or town and you can see actual satellite image/photos from various elevations.  It's amazing!  You can even cruise African jungle rivers as if you were in an airplane. Try it ... I "KNOW" you will like it.  []

 SODA "PILOT" BOB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 26, 2010)

Bob -

 Yes, I am familiar with Google Earth..........I have been using it for the last 5 years! 

 That place in the CPNM, been near there a few years ago. Me and a buddy dry camped overnight near there on time. (I have pictures) That's a hell of a long ways to drive just to look for a bottle or two, even for me it's a long way to go. Have to combine it with something else to justify. That place is unbearable in the summertime, so don't go. LOL, in fact, it's one of the places I saw a rattler! I have been to CPNM many times. Keep in mind that there are private properties that you cannot go on. Also, the place is rather heavily visited in a strange way. Many hunters have gone out there, and any bottles out in the open are long gone!


 Concerning that old section near 166 - I've never seen that before. It's a trip that it was called "Old Sierra Madre Road". Wow. Been on the 166 a million times. There are gates on EVERYTHING! That section is no doubt on private property now. I'd risk it if it felt "right" I guess.  In fact, I just drove past there about two weeks ago, and even the gate for the very public dirt road that goes up to _*McPherson Peak was closed.



*_From my private collection:






_*





*__













_


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 26, 2010)

Guess what? I'm going to try to go hunting tomorrow. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 26, 2010)

Kid ~

 If those rattlesnake photos didn't give us nightmares, that bug-eyed Jack rabbit sure will! I hope you don't eat those disgusting things. They get parasitic worms under their skin in the summer months.  []

 Regarding Google Earth; I primarily intended that for others who have never tried it. In fact, I forgot to mention a couple of things  ...

 Once the selected location comes up, you can left-click/hold and move the map in any direction you wish. And by using the zoom wheel on your mouse, you can go in for amazing closeups. Be sure to watch for the little blue boxes. Those are photos people have posted of a particular spot. And on the bottom of the page you will see the coordinates and elevations change depending on where your cursor arrow is. It's getting more safisticated all the time, and there is even a way to "drive" down almost any street in America and see things in 360 degrees. Not to mention going to the bottom of the ocean.  Anyway, enough about G-Earth. Let's get back to bottles and bottle hunting.

 Good luck tomorrow, Kid ... I have a feeling it will be your lucky day ... Just as long as the "Killer Jack Rabbits" don't get you first!   Lol  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's a sampling of California bottles, (with the exception of the Mission, which is actually from New Haven, Conn. I just included it here because of the state reference. Plus, it's in absolute pristine mint condition, and one of my many favorites). The others are from northern California, and hard to find. Especially the small white labeled "Wonderland" from Redding, Ca. where the famous Shasta Dam is located. The mountains around the dam are also "Bigfoot" country, if you believe in such things. (I don't!).  If you look close at the Mt. Lassen bottle you will notice it depicts the mountain erupting that last occurred in 1915. Mt. Lassen is in the Cascade mountain range that runs north into Canada. Mt. St. Helens is also in that same range and erupted in 1980. (I have a St. Helens bottle I will show later). The blue label "Wonderland" bottle is from Shasta city, which is near Redding.  The hubcap is from a late 1930s or early 40s Packard automobile, and was found here in San Diego county along old Hwy 80. I like the wording "Six-Packard" on it because it relates to soda bottles in a round-about way. I believe it is referring to Packard's first six cylinder car.

                                                              Left to right ...

                Mt. Lassen - 1946 ... Mission - 1971 ... Wonderland - 1950 ... Wonderland - 1948


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 26, 2010)

Like I've been saying all along ... "Anything Goes" on this thread ... like this photo I took of a Bigfoot while bottle hunting in Northern California one time ... or is that the Kid running away because he's camera shy?  Actually, the photo is a frame from the most convincing film footage ever taken of a so called Bigfoot. It's from the 1960s and still controversial ... and as yet not proven to be a hoax. Hmmm ... I wonder ???  [8|]

 SODA "BIGFOOT" BOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 26, 2010)

I said I wasn't going to mention "Google Earth" again, but I just received a PM requesting a link and a little more about it. So I apologize for this, except to the individual(s) who are new to the site and interested in checking it out. Below is the link to their official website. And don't be alarmed by the advanced "Pro" version for $400.00. That's primarily for educators, etc. Their basic version is "Free," but will require downloading first, and is well worth it for anyone who wants to "soar like an eagle" around the globe.  [] 

 SPB

 Link :    http://earth.google.com/


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  TheCaliKid_*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That just reminds me of this. At least you got your wabbit.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxiv3CBMS4M


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 27, 2010)

_ *~ Sunday Morning Funnies ~*_

_         Origin of photo is unknown ... but clearly illustrates what "not" to do when digging for bottles!_

   [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## bottlingco (Jun 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> mr.fred ~
> 
> ...


 
 Here are a couple of the Eastside Cherry Keeno's predecessors.  SODAPOPBOB, if you know the story and want to share it for those who don't know it, feel free to.  Enjoy the pictures.  bottlingco


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 27, 2010)

bottlingco ~

 Far out!  Now I not only need to find one ... but "three!"  My broken shard also has some embossing on the top, but obviously the painted labels are different. I really love the one with the question mark. It must have had the various fruir flavors on the cap ... or did it?  Maybe it was some mysterious flavor that could only be discovered by buying one. Lol []

 Regarding the history of Eastside ... I know nothing! Other than (I believe) it was mabe in San Bernardino, California.  By the way, what city are your's from?

 Thanks a lot,

 SPB


----------



## bottlingco (Jun 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> bottlingco ~
> 
> ...


 Here's the part of the story that applies to the "3" bottles.  The first bottle was the Eastside Cherry Coke.  As you might expect, that did not fly with Coca-Cola.  To avoid being sued into oblivion, they very quickly changed the name of their cola drink to Eastside Cherry ?, with the caption below the label "A Cola Drink."  That did not fly either, so they immediately changed the name to Eastside Cherry Keeno.  As a side note, their flavored pop came in a yellow and blue label that has the same design as the Eastside Cherry Keeno, and it was called Eastside Beverages.  The Eastside Cherry Keeno, and the Eastside Beverages are not difficult to find, but the Eastside Cherry Coke, and the Eastside Cherry ? are extremely rare because of a very short lived production.  All are from San Bernardino, CA.  bottlingco


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 27, 2010)

bottlingco ~

 Far Out! (again) ... Where did you come by that information? And what dates are we talking about?  

 P.S. ~ Please don't tell the Kid about any of this. If we happen to find one together (especially one of the rare one's) I'd hate to have to break his arm in order to keep it for my own!   Lol  []

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## bottlingco (Jun 27, 2010)

SODAPOPBOB,
 The bottles are from the 1940's era.  Another interesting aspect is the following slogan on the back of both of the previously mentioned bottles:  "The use of this bottle for any other beverage is unlawful."
 I say interesting, because they used someone else's copywrited name!  

 bottlingco


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, went out for about 5 hours. There just isn't much out there. Ran across a nice snake tho!


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 28, 2010)

Found this, I'm guessing from the 60's or 70's. Looks good outside with the sun hitting it.









 Found this, no idea how old it it:







 "Nesbitt's"? WTF?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 28, 2010)

Kid ~

 ... and just when you were saying the other day that you never saw a rattlesnake in Ventura county. Just think if you were walking through the roadside brush where that bruiser came from or was going to?  It's unusual to see one out on the pavement like that in mid-day. They hate being exposed to full sun for very long, and actually are nocturnal (night-time) hunters. Great photos -- but in the last shot where it's coiled, it looks like he had enough of your Tom-Foolery and was letting you know to back off!  (For those not familiar wth western rattlesnakes ... it's a "Diamondback" because of the distinctive "diamond" pattern on its "back.")

 The one bottle is an old wine ... common.  The 7up ND/NR is likely from the 1970s/80s ... and, although somewhat common, still a keeper to fill a "Time-Line" gap in a 7up collection. (The date code should be on the bottom).  The Nesbits is older, but hard to date precisely. Most likely 1960s.

 That old house you found is cool looking. I especially like the adobe part. It appears to be from an earlier construction, and the rest of the house built around it.

 You did good ... Thanks for sharing.  (Where did you go?)

 By the way ... did you let the rattler go, or exterminate it?  As you probably know, they are protected by law unless a serious threat to life and limb in a private yard. Even then the state frowns on killing them and would prefer you call someone to remove them.

 SPB

 Appears to be at least 6 rattles ... a "Big One" in my book!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  TheCaliKid
> 
> Well, went out for about 5 hours. There just isn't much out there. Ran across a nice snake tho!


 
 I think he's gettin a little tired of ya takin pictures of him.

 This is the point where I crap myself. LOL!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 28, 2010)

I realize this thread is supposed to be about soda bottles and not rattlesnakes ... but, what the heck - who isn't facinated by those creepy-crawlers?  Here's a little info on them ...  

 The Western Diamondback has an average length of about 3-4 feet. They are found as big as 5 feet, with the largest Western Diamondback ever recorded at 95.5 inches long. =  (7.985 ft./ Call it 8 feet! }}}}}}}}}}}. The males grow larger than the females.

 See how long it takes your eye to zero in on the Diamondback in this photo. Now you know why I usually stay out of the brush this time of year.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 28, 2010)

This is one of my "anything goes" photos ... and an opportunity to show off a sampling of some of the Southwest stuff I also collect. I have at least twenty-times the number of items shown here, and have been collecting this type of "Old Trading Post" memorabilia for years. I particularily look for old Route 66 items that are marked with a specific trading post/souvenir/curio shop that used to exist in the Southwestern United States. So far as I know there has never been a book focusing on this category of collectibles, and have enough items now to hopefully someday do a book of my own. Of course, that is a lot easier said than done. The arrowhead collection alone is quite valuable, especially the extremely small ones that are no bigger than a thumb-tack. Those are very difficult to come by. I found the majority of them by sifting dirt through a screen way back in the 1960s when I was in the Boy Scouts. I was at least mindful enough here to include a "Big Chief" soda bottle from New Mexico ... plus one of it's accompanying caps. So I guess I'm not entirely off-topic after all.   []

 SOUTHWESTBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a closeup of the Raton, New Mexico Big Chief bottle ...


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 29, 2010)

It was actually around 7 pm when i drove up on the rattler. I was on my way home. One of the biggest ones I've ever seen. 

 He got all agro like that because of the cars driving over the top of him. I can't believe he wasn't run over. He didn't rattle at me tho, and another thing, I didn't kill him or anything like that. I don't kill stuff unless it's absolutly necessary.


----------



## recusant (Jun 29, 2010)

Ive heard they make an excellent meal.I got to try it someday.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's a California bottle I overlooked the other day and should be of special interest to TheCaliKid as well as others. It's a "Rancho" by (Rancho Products Co. Riverside, Calif / Bottled by Gaglio Co. Inc. Ontario, Calif.). Riverside and Ontario are both located just east of Los Angeles. It's one of those weird GC bottles and dated 1949. In mint condition like mine it's worth about $40.00+ to a local collector. The other two items in the photo are some more of the Indian artifacts I found back in the 1960s when I was a Boy Scout. The "olla" (clay pot) on the left is likely from the 1870s/80s - and the stone "mano" (Spanish for "hand") on the right dates from about the same period. Manos were used to grind acorns and other foodstuffs like seeds, etc. During my Boy Scout days I found lots of stuff like this. I was either lucky or just had a knack, because most of the time the other boys came up empty handed while I was finding stuff left and right.. I actually recall finding this particular pot by crawling on my belly under some big rocks, and our scout master telling me ... "Bobby, if you get snake bit under there, don't come crying to me!" I guess I never learned my lesson, and to this very day continue to "crawl under things."  [] 

 SODA "BOYSCOUT" BOB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 30, 2010)

That's a sweet bottle alright. I can see it being worth a lot more than 40 bucks in the near future.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 2, 2010)

"Howdy Podners"  ...  Oops! I forgot morbious_fod doesn't like catchy western phrases  [] ... but hopefully he and others will enjoy this sampling of acls from Montana. Plus a little added treat of my Roy Rogers lunch box and thermos from around 1950/52.  Notice on all three bottles there is an image of a "Bucking Broncbuster." I love these truly western bottles, especially the "Circle W Beverages" from Miles City, Mont. (Owens-Illinois / Duraglas 1942). But at present have no clue what the "W" stands for ... "Western" ???  The "Roundup" is from the Montana town by the same name, and also a O-I/D from 1956.  The more common one in the lot is the "Dillon Beverages" from Dillon, Mont. (O-I 1947).  As for the RR lunch box & thermos ... on a scale of 1-10 are a 8.5, and somewhat hard to come by in this condition. I got them at an old book store of all places, and just happened to be in there the very day some lady brought them in and sold them to the dealer. He had no interest in them, nor any idea of their value. I got both box and thermos for a whopping $25.00!  One of the best "steals" I ever made.

                                                     Collectibles Quiz Question ...

      Which do you think are the most valuable?  The three bottles combined , or the lunch box & thermos?

                                           (Answer to follow in a couple of days).

                                                            "Happy Trails" ...

                                                       SODA "COWBOY" BOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 2, 2010)

By The Way ...

 I'm looking for one of the "extremely rare" Roy Rogers soda cans like the one pictured below. It was only produced for a limited time during the 1960s, and distributed by the Continental Beverage Corp., La Jolla, Calif. (La Jolla is a popular beach community located just north of San Diego). I have never once seen one of these cans in the flesh and beginning to think I never will. Please let me know if you ever run across one ... even slightly rusted.

 Thanks,

 SODAPOP "CAN" BOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 4, 2010)

*                                                                       "Here's To Ya"*

*                                                                Happy 4th of July, 2010*

*                                                                             From ...*

*                                                      "Way Out" West In Sunny California ...*

You've probably heard the oldtime saying that in order to get a decent crop of corn it needs to be at least "Knee High by The 4th of July!" Well, I just measured my tallest stalk this morning and it is a whopping 8 feet tall! Several of the ears are about three inches long and should be ready for roasting in about a month.  []

                                                          Have a good one!

                                                      SODAPOPBOB & FAMILY


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's a couple of "Northwest" bottles from Washington state.

 1.   St. Helens Beverages ...  1955 - St. Helens Ice & Beverage Co. - Owens-Illinois/Duraglas. This was long before Mount St. Helens eruped on the morning of May 18, 1980. Incidently, I lived in Astoia, Oregon at the time (about 50 miles west) and was in a commercial dairy milking parlor when the eruption occured. We heard the loud "boom," which was followed about an hour later by falling ash. By the day's end it accumulated to about two inches. It was a total mess until the next rains came about a week or so later and washed it all away. I still have some of the ash I collected in small jars.

 2.   Pioneer Beverages ... 1968 - Davenport, Washington (small town about 175 miles east of Seattle) Owens-Illinois. Notice on the lower right portion of label where you will see the zip code 99122. I used to shy away from zip code marked collectibles, thinking they were too new. That is until I discovered the U.S. Postal numbers were first introduced in 1963 ... (*see attached text). 

 * By July 1963, a five-digit code had been assigned to every address throughout the country. The first digit designated a broad geographical area of the United States, ranging from zero for the Northeast to nine for the far West. This was followed by two digits that more closely pinpointed population concentrations and those sectional centers accessible to common transportation networks. The final two digits designated small post offices or postal zones in larger zoned cities.

 SODA "Boom/Zip/Peachy" BOB  [] 

 Values?  ...   St. Helens = $75.00+   ...    Pioneer = $10.00 max (mint condition)   ...   Peaches on tree = Free!  [] [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 6, 2010)

In case you don't hear from me for a few days ( and miss me? [] ) the 1950s souvenir pennant below is your "clue" as to where I am going.  Following this page I will post a photo of the number-one reason I'm going ... well, it may not be the "main" reason ... but it is certainly "one" of the reasons.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's what I am hoping to find while in Las Vegas. There's one on eBay right now for $60.00, but I am hoping to find one for less. I already have a cap, but just need the bottle to go with it. Wish me luck!  (I'll send you a postcard ... []  ... ya, right!)

 Thanks,

 SPB


 Vegas Vic acl ... 1950s ...  #1 on my current "wish list!" (Considered somewhat hard-to-find).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 11, 2010)

I just got back from a five day "out west" road trip that took me thru Phoenix, AZ. (112' degrees) to the Grand Canyon - Route 66 - Hoover Dam - Las Vegas - Home. There wasn't much time for bottle hunting, but between Seligman, AZ and Kingman my daughter and I squeezed in a little time where my daughter found the Dr. Swett's Root Beer shown below. It's dated 1943 and no doubt had been laying in the high desert sun for the past 67 years just waiting for us to come along and find it. So it's not in the greatest shape, but still a fun find. It is from the Desert Bottling Co., Phoenix, AZ.  I mentioned before I left that I was hoping to buy a "Vegas Vic" acl, which I did for the tune of $125.00. This was in Vegas, and I should have known they would be more expensive there. Anyway, I passed on it and will continue the search for a less expensive one.

 SPB

 Dr. Swett's bottle with 1950s souvenir pennant.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 11, 2010)

Closeup of Dr. Swett's "S" bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 11, 2010)

The cabin we stayed one night in at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 11, 2010)

The new Hoover Dam bypass bridge. Supposed to open soon. I actually got this particular photo off the internet as we had limited time when reaching the dam on our way west toward Vegas. The bridge is fully connected now, and almost complete.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 11, 2010)

Just for the heck of it I thought I'd add this photo of what the completed bridge will look like. There will be a sidewalk for the adventureous who are not afraid of heights. [&o]  Later I will post photos of a few other bottles I picked up along the way.

 SPB


----------



## green dragon (Jul 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Closeup of Dr. Swett's "S" bottle.


 
  That looks awefully nice to me - especially for being out in the sun for years -  they never look that good   back east. 

  Nice find 

  ~ AL 

  ( not been on much, need to get  digging / hunting to take my mind off life... sigh ........ < soap opera snipped , ask if ye like >  )


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jul 13, 2010)

Did you get any bottles when you were in Vegas? 

 My GF broke down and bought 3 bottles on ebay today!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Kid ~

 I thought about contacting you and possibly meeting up on the way home from Vegas but time/circumstance wouldn't allow it. But I still look forward to our outing sometime this coming fall. I'm not very good with codes ... so I am assuming your GF stands for "Grand Father."  Lol  []

 The only thing I purchased in Vegas was the Excelsior bottle I posted on a separate thread. But I did pick up a few other things along the way ... including the two "Lazy-B" bottles shown here. Although they are both from Fremont, Ohio ... they definitely have a Western theme that I am a sucker for. The small Hopi Kachina shown in the middle I got from an antique shop in Jerome, Arizona. Neither the antique dealer or I know how old it is, but it has the artist initials on it that I intend to research.

 A couple of more pages from my trip to follow this one.

 SPB

 Blue ...   1952
 Red ...   1956


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's a "Sun Crest" clock I got in Flagstaff, Arizona. I already have several of the bottles, and believe the clock dates from the late 1950s to mid 1960s. And it still works!  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 13, 2010)

I also collect old maps and was excited to find this old (atlas) from the early 1920s. Notice the title refers to "paved" roads.  This book was published before Highway 66 was started in 1926, and refers to the old route as "National Old Trails."  Back in the early days of highways they had names instead of numbers. Route 66 as we know it today was the first paved road connecting the east to west from Chicago, Illinois to Santa Monica, California. These old map books are extremely hard to find in great condition like the one shown here. I love the image of the Indian with headress.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jul 13, 2010)

Bob -

 I really like western themes too.  Have you ever seen those old _Arizona Highways _magazines? I have a few issues from the 50's, great stuff.

 The blue label Lazy B bottle is my favorite. This past weekend I was camping in the Sierra's with no cell service........so, I couldn't have met up anyway. []


 Oh, and "GF" stands for "girlfriend" []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 13, 2010)

Kid ~

 What bottles did your GF buy 4 U on E-B?  Or are you waiting until they arrive to post them?  I have several Arizona Highways magazines, and mainly look for ones with articles about old Route 66 businesses, Trading Post, etc. I also have a ton of postcards related to the same Route 66 theme. 

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jul 13, 2010)

She bought an old Dr. Pepper, and two other ones I don't know what they are yet. Should be here later this week.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2010)

I purchased this hard-to-find "San Diego Soda Works" bottle at a yard sale today and only paid $5.00 for it. Unfortunately it's not in the greatest shape and has a dime-sized chunk busted out of the shoulder. But still a great bottle! It's a typical deco/designer bottle from the 1920s, and currently my personal favorite.  I already spoke with Mike Bryant (S.D. Collector) about it and he said they turn up from time to time but extremely rare in mint condition. In average condition he said they typically go for about $20.00.  I'm just happy to have found one in any condition, and it's the only one I have personally ever seen outside of someone elses collection. S.D. Soda Works is the same company that made the Don Diego acl I am still looking for. The company closed in the 1950s.

 SPB

 Not the greatest photo but interesting how the large "S" is used for both the San and Soda.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2010)

Base with large S D ... plus a tiny chip at the very top []


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2010)

Shares some commonality with the Big Bottle from Welch, WV.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello guys, I know nothing about acl's and wanted to ask if this one is any good.  It is from Aberdeen, South Dakota.  I kept it because I liked the graphics.  Thanks, Stephen.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 27, 2010)

back


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 27, 2010)

stephen ~

 I personally have never seen that one, but liked it immediately. According to my acl book that list values from 1993 thru 2001, it shows one that sold in 1993/94 for $80.00. But with the market as it is these days I'd say it still boils down to what someone is willing to pay for it. To a South Dakota collector who just has to have one, it could easily be worth the $80.00 or more.

 Thanks for sharing ... great bottle!

 SPB


----------



## stephengray (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the info.  It is a better bottle than I thought.  I only have a few more acl's and I may put them on here for people to look at.  I put these bottles into another post but should have put them here.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice bottles ... and all originating in the west. (With possible other locations I'm not aware of).

 Heep Good  ...  Washington state
 Roselle ..........   Idaho
 Beehive .........   Utah

 My guesstimate of the most valuable being the Beehive @ appx. $35.00/$50.00  The other two are probably more in the $5.00/$10.00 range.  All are "keepers" in my opinion.  I especially like the Heep Good and have a couple of them myself. 

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> Shares some commonality with the Big Bottle from Welch, WV.


 

 Hey Morb ~

 I meant to ask you about this earlier but got side-tracked. Do you happen to have a photo of the "Big Bottle" you mentioned?  If so I sure would like to see it.  []

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 29, 2010)

The Welch WVA Big Bottle is on the left. The one on the right is a Dixie Beverages from Northfork, WVA. Unfortunately is has a large chip in the lip, but I like the design.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 29, 2010)

Morb ~

 Thanks a truck load!

 Here's mine for comparison. I'm going to look at 'em for a minute and then comment.  Super!  []

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 29, 2010)

Close enough for a country boy!  We've all seen the "high" ribbon "low" ribbon version of this design. It must have been pretty popular at the time. I've seen other names on this same type of bottle. I'm starting to like deco bottles more and more all the time. And I think it's obvious why so many of them seem to have chips. It's likely because there were so many embossments that would chip with just the slightest bump. One theory anyway. ???   Maybe I'll find a better one someday.

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's another variation I was looking at, which is pretty dang close (if not exact) to your's. I'm starting to call these "Ribbon Deco's"  Plus it helps me date them, (sort of).  [8|]

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope ... not exact!  Morb's doesn't have rings around the neck and base. But like I said ... "Variation."  Cool!  []

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's another bottle I found on my recent road trip to Vegas. I finally got around to cleaning it. It was so rust stained I thought it would never clean up. But after soaking it in distilled white vinegar for a couple of days it turned out better than expected. But even after a good cleaning there is still nothing very unique about the label. In fact, it's kind of blase'. About the only thing it has going for it is that it is from Globe, Arizona ... which is a small town in the desert foothills about 50 miles east of Phoenix. Globe has a colorful mining history and is right on the border of the fairly large San Carlos Apache Indian Reservation. I don't imagine there are too many of these bottles around. I filled it with food coloring to give it a grape flavored appearence. It's a "Purity Brand" ... Owens-Illinois ... 10oz. ... 1950.  Maybe TJSJHART (Who I believe lives in Arizona) can tell us more about it.

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Here's another variation I was looking at, which is pretty dang close (if not exact) to your's. I'm starting to call these "Ribbon Deco's"  Plus it helps me date them, (sort of).  [8|]
> 
> SPB


 
 Actually that is the design for the Julep bottle below.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 30, 2010)

Bingo!  I knew I had seen that design somewhere ... well, 99.9% that is. The Julep bottle has about 9 ribis touching the ribbon, where the Root design has about 5.  But a "gotta be it!" design no matter how we slice it. I bet there are other variations too. I wonder what glass factory(s) were making these type of bottles and where? Of the few deco bottles I have none of them have a maker's mark or any other specific date, etc. codes.  Cool bottles anyway.  []

 Thanks,

 BingoBangoBongo ... a.k.a.  SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 1, 2010)

I was dusting off some of my "Out West" collectibles this morning and put together this sampling of "Big Chief" bottles along with a variety of other items. Almost everything shown is from the 1950s, including the majority of the bottles, all of which have Coca Cola Bottling Co. on them. Notice the Big Chief bottle opener and caps. This is just a fraction of my extensive southwest collection that primarily focuses of souvenirs once available in roadside trading post and curio shops. Someday I hope to do a book on this type of collectibles, but that is often more easily said than done. I especially like the "Skookum" doll on the left, whose origin goes back to the railroad days when Indians would sell them to passengers. This particular one is from the late 1940s, early 1950s, and worth about $100.00. But some of the much older ones from the 1800s go for much more. Following this I will post a photo of the Big Chief bottles by themselves.

 Thanks for stopping by ...

 SODA "BIG CHIEF" BOB ... []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 1, 2010)

ACL Big Chief Bottles ... 1950s


----------



## TheCaliKid (Aug 3, 2010)

You lucky @)#&#@)(*!@^@#$_!_(#^^(*(!@#$#!!!!!!!!

 Now be nice and SHARE THOSE WITH ME!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2010)

Kid ~

 Here ya go! Now you can't say I wasn't nice and didn't "share" my favorite (and most valuable) Big Chief bottle with you. Besides, you didn't say "please" when you called me "the son of a flea bitten mongrel."  Lol [].  As you will see on the next page, this bottle is from Ely, Nevada. (I posted this same bottle previously). But this time I have included a Big Chief bottle opener from "Cave of the Mounds, Wisconsin". I really dig the plastic attachment of the headressed Indian chief. The bottle itself is 1955 - Owens-Illinois - 9 oz. (odd size). I'm not sure exactly what it's worth, but I wouldn't part with it for less than $100.00. So be "nice" now and offer me $200.00 and it's your's. []

 SODA "MONGREL" BOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2010)

And here's the back label ... which makes me want to start a new thread to have a contest and see what acl has the most words on it. I can't say for sure if this one with 48 words would win overall, but I believe it would definitely be a contender ... don't ya think?

 Later,

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Aug 3, 2010)

That sure is one sweet bottle......*sigh*.......someday I will own Big Chief ACL's. 

 I really love the western themes too.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2010)

I was thumbing through my acl book last night and came across this "Out West" bottle I had never noticed before. It goes without saying (but I will anyway) that "I just gotta have one!" So if anyone who reads this happens to have one for sale, please let me know. About all I know about it is that it dates from around 1956, has an all white label, and originated in Colorado Springs, Co. And even if nothing turns up for sale, I would still like to see a full-image photo of one if somebody has it to share.

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## stephengray (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is a very rare acl from Oklahoma that I found myself under a house.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 7, 2010)

stephengray ~

 Great bottle! I wonder what the "SILVA" part of the label means? You should also post it on 'sodapop's' thread, "Show me your Oklahoma bottles."  Currently you can find it on page two of the title listings.

 SPBOB


----------



## stephengray (Aug 8, 2010)

Silva was the man's name that owned the bottling works (Silva & Sons).  I think I have an original photo of a delivery truck, I will check and make sure and post it later.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't posted to this thread lately and thought I would share this article that appeared in this morning's newspaper. (San Diego Union-Tribune). The point of interest here is the old stone store museum in Campo, California where "my"[] 1935 amber 7up bottle is on display. Today is the ribbon cutting which will designate old Hwy 94 as an official state historic route. I'm leaving shortly to participate in some of the festivities ... and hopefully do a little roadside bottle hunting along the way.

 SPBOB

 For those interested in reading portions of text just change your zoom feature in the lower right corner of you screen from 100% to about 200%.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 29, 2010)

I found this 1956 acl Coca Cola bottle yesterday along old Highway 94. For a more detailed story on this mystery bottle, please see page three of my recent postings in "Dating ACLs." Plus here is a direct link to it for those who may be interested.

 Link :  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-333930/mpage-3/key-/tm.htm#337399

 Thanks,

 SPBOB

 Bottle is in rough shape with heavy case wear ... but still a keeper.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 29, 2010)

I tried to replace photo above with this one, but it's too complicated to try and figure out the delete and re-post stuff. So here it is. And shows the full script label.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 31, 2010)

Back on July 24th I posted a reply regarding a San Diego Soda Works bottle I paid $20.00 for. But if you recall I also said it had a big chip of glass missing from the shoulder. Well, I fixed it! And by "fix it" I mean I just found and purchased another one from e-Bay yesterday. The photo below doesn't do it justice, but it is supposed to be in great shape, and I am looking forward to receiving it soon. These S.D.S.W. bottles are typically kind of hard to come by. And yet here I stumble onto two of them within the period of about a month. It was made sometime in the 1930s or early 40s. I'm excited  []

 SPBOB

                     e-Bay link (But after it closed. I purchased it on a "Best Offer" basis). 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dllViewItem&item=170530947934&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 1, 2010)

I got my San Diego Soda Works bottle in the mail today (priority - 2 day delivery) and it is in absolutely pristine mint condition! Not a nick, case wear, or scratch on it anywhere. Plus it's dated 1932. So I am as pleased as peaches. 

 I highlighted the embossing with white-out to illustrate the use of a common "S" for both "San" and "Soda."  I love it and it is now my current favotite bottle in my collection. The last one was severly chipped and worth about $20.00. I place a value on this mint one of about $50.00. 

 SODA"PLEASED"BOB  []


----------



## sdmike (Sep 14, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know there is always hope.  A few years ago I went into an antique store in O.B. and found a mint Buckman Springs label for $5.00.  I also have a photo from an early Buckman Springs bottle.  I will attach that on my next post....


----------



## sdmike (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is the older version of the Buckman Springs label.....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Mike ~

 Welcome to the forum. Where ya been all this time? I hope you stick around. But be forewarned that I am considered a bit of a trouble maker around these parts. Lol  Just kidding (I hope).

 Anyhoo ... I am very familiar with the old Buckman place. I grew up just a few miles from there and have been digging around that area for the past 30-odd years. But of the several bottles I found at the old plant itself, not one was undamaged. Even the keepers I found have chips in them. I guess that's why they were tossed out in the first place. I even know where oldman Buckman is buried, which is a big secret because the family does not wish for it's location to be known publicly. But just about everybody back in the day knows where it is.

 Thanks for the photos. I have been trying to get my hands on those labels for years. But the only place I know of who has any are at the Museum in Campo. And they (underatandably) won't part with any.

 Thanks for stopping by. We'll have to get together one of these days. By the way, what brought you to A-B.net? I noticed this was one of your first post.

 Take care,

 Bob

 Here's one of the bottles from the old Buckman place. But I believe it's more of a generic bottle, as the true "Buckman Springs Lithia Water" bottles was different. I never have found one of the "for sure" Buckman bottles.


----------



## sdmike (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Bob.  There is a San Diego Soda Works bottle on Ebay and the guy had a link to this site in his discription.  When are you going to come over and take a look at my bottles?  Haven't found anything new lately.  I poked around the Buckman Springs site also.  I have one nice bottle that I was told came from the Buckman family.  Looks like yours.....Mike


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2010)

Mike ~

 Thanks for the e-bay info. That San Diego bottle must be a new listing as it wasn't there the other day. That's weird about the seller posting a link to this thread. I have no idea who that is. He must have Googled-Searched "San Diego Soda Bottles" and come up with it. As I have never discussed that particular bottle, it was likely intended as a reference to the History of the bottler more than the bottle itself. I wonder what made him think I was a dealer?

 I will send you a personal message one of these days and set up a time for me to come over. I am looking forward to seeing your San Diego collection. Maybe you will even have a "Don Diego" you'll let me buy for about $20.00.  Lol  []  Yeah, right!  Don't I wish.

 I'll be in touch.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2010)

Mike ~

 I almost forgot ...

 If you don't already have a copy of this book, let me know in advance and I will give you a copy when I come over. It is softbound and 44 pages long. It tells the whole story of the Buckman lithia water plant, and contains a lot of great photos.

 Bob


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Bob, just a comment on your wondering about links to a-b.net ; I only found it by chance when I was hunting info on Josiah Russel bottles. Googled for information and there, by lucky chance, was a reference to a-b.net. I wonder how many others have found it by the same serendipitous luck?
 Dale
 Incidentally we find some quite interesting ACL bottles out here - sent a couple to a collector called Bill Williams a few years ago.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2010)

Dale ~

 Wow! South Africa of all places. That might set a new distance record for the farthest away tap-in to A-B.net. I am not sure exactly how it all works, but just about everything posted ends up in a Google index somehow. I have noticed this numerous times involving numerous subjects. I'm just glad it doesn't automatically happen to all the personal e-mails I send ... or does it?  I dread the thought. But since I have nothing to hide I won't worry about it. However, there was that one I sent involving an incident at band camp ... but heck, that was ten years ago and surely no one remembers that. I hope. Plus, I guess they are having problems on Facebook with people posting stuff like when they will be gone on vacation. Of course, this just "opens the door" to would be burglers. Anyway, it's a crazy world and very interesting to hear from someone so far away. Please stick around. If you have an interest in old bottles, you've come to the right place. 

 Thanks again, and take care.

 Bob ... in southern California


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2010)

P.S ... Dale ~

 I forgot to mention that I don't mind a bit that you posted the A-B link on e-bay. Actually, I think it's kind of cool. Maybe the A-B.net administration will kick me a bonus for the free advertising ... not! []

 Bob

 P.S. ~ P.S.

 How'z about starting a new thread and show us some of those South Africa bottles you mentioned. I'm sure it would be of interest to everyone. Thanks.


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Bob; I "posted the a-b.net link on E-bay" ???  I wouldn't even know how to !! I will certainly post some of the SA ACL bottles sometime. At the moment I have a thread going under Chat About Bottles to do with US bottles that have turned up over here in SA. And thinking of your posts about snakes some way back, we have some interesting cobras & mambas here that make wandering about in the bush something of a lottery!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: SAbottles
> 
> Hi Bob, just a comment on your wondering about links to a-b.net ; I only found it by chance when I was hunting info on Josiah Russel bottles. Googled for information and there, by lucky chance, was a reference to a-b.net. I wonder how many others have found it by the same serendipitous luck?
> Dale
> Incidentally we find some quite interesting ACL bottles out here - sent a couple to a collector called Bill Williams a few years ago.


 
 Dale ~

 Sorry about that. I misunderstood what you posted above. (I seem to be doing that a lot lately. I think it's time for another trip to Las Vegas to unwind). Obviously it was someone else. No problem. I will check out your post. Plus, now I don't feel so bad about my rattlesnakes. At least when they bite, you don't die instantly on the spot! Lol []

 Thanks,

 Bob


----------



## sdmike (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Bob, I do not have the book and would love a copy.  I will make it worth you while!  I looked for the grave out at Buckman Springs one time, but didn't find it.  I heard it was along the fence line, but never saw it.  I attached a picture of the old San Diego Dr. Pepper/Hires Rootbeer bottling plant sign that was just uncovered in April after a building was torn down behind it.  It is located on West A and Kettner down past the airport.  The sign dates to 1942 when the plant opened.  It closed in the late 1950's....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2010)

Mike ~

 Wow! First I heard about the old wall. Surely they intend to preserve it. Have you heard anything in this regard? I will swing by there the next chance I get. I know exactly where it's at. (I will bring the book)(I just remembered the book shows the exact location of the Buckman grave.Which is weird, because the last I heard they were trying to keep it a secret. It even has a photo of the grave stone they are so worried about someone stealing). 

 Thanks,

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2010)

This is from the book, and as far as I know, is the original grave stone from 1898. If you look really close you will see the chain-link fence behind it. So you couldn't have been too far off. I like where it says ... 

                                                        77 years & 18 days


----------



## sdmike (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool.  I wonder how I missed it.  I can see the fence in the back ground....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2010)

In trying to keep something a secret, I'm not doing a very good job. Lol  But it wasn't me who put it in a book that's available to the public.When I come over we will discuss it's exact location ... plus the book even has a dang map showing how to find it. I bet the family regrets this now, and if there is ever another edition they will leave out the part about the location. Heck, for all I know the stone has already been stolen. I haven't been right to it in a number of years.

 Bob


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 16, 2010)

Bob, I'm a bit puzzled; you say the stone is from 1898 yet it says he died _*1808 ?*_ At least that's what it looks like in the photo.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2010)

SAbottles ~

 Yeah, it does look like an 0. Amos Buckman was born in Vermont in 1821 and died in 1898. He was already 50 years old by the time he reached southern California and started the lithia water bottling plant. I went to High School with his great great grand son.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 16, 2010)

By the way ...

 I wanted to add that the great-great grand son I mentioned is Robert Turner. Bob is one of the top experts on mountain lions and has appeared on televison documentries and done print articles on mountain lions. I have lost track of him over the years and believe he may be retired now. Quotes and other aspects of his career can be found on Google.

 SPBOB


----------



## mattinad (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a big chief beverages yellow and red bottle from 1955 I believe from taft california any idea what it is worth very bad condition....


----------

